# LADIES & GENTLEMEN, WE PRESENT TO YOU!!! (!DRUMROLL!)



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

FIRST OFF, WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK DJ @ MO BETTA BLUE PITS FOR THE USE OF HIS AMAZING BOY "MBBP'S CH ROCKY" TO MY GIRL "PURE BLUE GINGER @ MASTERPIECE".

HERE'S THE LAST PIC I WILL SHARE OF MY BOY UNTIL HIS EAR CROP. HE IS LOOKING OH SO AMAZING TO ME RIGHT NOW AND I SEE ALOT OF POTENTIAL FOR HIM TO BECOME EXACTLY WHAT I WAS TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH WITH MY BREEDING. I'M LOVING THE MUG ON THIS GUY. WE WILL SEE HOW HE TURNS OUT NEXT YEAR!!!

MASTERPIECE BULLIES "SPIKE LEE" PICTURED @ 11 WEEKS










HERE ARE THE PARENTS:








X


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is so bangin, Masssssta! He definitely a Rocky son!!! Love me some Rocky! Can't wait to see him after his crop!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is freaking awsome!!! I love his face.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking good Kev! He actually reminds me alot of Rocko as a pup.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks alot guys!!! whos rocko bro?


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> thanks alot guys!!! whos rocko bro?











Rocko (Rocwell [Rockzilla x Phenom] x Lil One [Lil Rizzy x Blaze])
_(that is 8 weeks old)_

NOW








1 1/2 YRS OLD


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

i see a ressemblance, hes a very nice looking dog!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man he is a nice looking lil guy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow he is looking amazing, love him . cant wait to see the crop


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fabulous looking pup! Wheres the other one  That Rocko is one fine looking dog as well.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Shwoooo-eeeett!! looks good man. Good job!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks alot guys! The other one is with my buddy living the good life as well!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great lookin pup, love his face, can't wait to see his new "do"


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx!!


----------



## AdrianGtz (Dec 28, 2010)

Was never into Bullies, and now i'm wanting one!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That boy is drop dead HANDSOME! absolutely stunning dog!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thx!!! Glad to hear it Adrian!!! What made u change ur mind?


----------

